# Outlook Error 0x800CCC0F



## EdB (Nov 14, 2004)

This morning I found I couldn't download messages from one of my e-mail accounts. I was getting the message: "Task '<account name> - Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC0F) : 'The connection to the server was interrupted. If this problem continues, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). The server responded: +OK 300 octets follow.'

I searched Google for the error, and most of the suggestions were extremely general, starting with "check the power cord is in the wall socket"

Using webmail, I inspected the Inbox and found the usual crop of spam among the genuine messages. One of the spam messages was unusual. Very small (1K), no subject, no body. After simply deleting this "message" from the Inbox I returned to Outlook, hit Send/Receive and all the other messages (including the rest of the spam :upset: ) downloaded normally.

Worth a try if anyone else runs into this. I hope it was an isolated instance, but if the e-scum have found a new way to drive everyone mad I hope the ISPs find a way of dealing with it.


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

These are usually SPAM mail. Set up a couple of rules so that if the sender is blank or subject is blank the email is automatically sent to deleted items. If the email is from a friend or family you can always go the deleted items and remove it before you empty the deleted items folder.

Having the rules set up will allow your email to download.


----------



## Soybomb (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the same problem and am getting the same message, but only when I am connected to my office LAN connection. At home on my wireless I can download all of my email. Does that indicate that the problem is with the ISP provider--that it doesn't like my pop.3 account and refuses to send me its messages?


----------



## boppan (Nov 13, 2008)

This is Because of Firewall, that is there in your computer or at your workplace
Disable the firewall and then you will not get this error msg


----------



## chrizee (Jan 9, 2009)

*You have to log in first to the webmail with the email address then go back to outlook express then just make sure you have typed in the right pw and user id/you may also contact your internet service provider for more info*


----------

